# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  الفا مثبت

## Kurosh2576

بچه ها در مورد موسسه الفا مثبت چیه.برنامه چهارماهش .البته برای خودم نیست.کلا چجور موسسه ای هستند خوبند یا نه؟

----------


## Kurosh2576

بچه ها توروخدا جواب بدین

----------


## kurdish boy

سلام دوست خوبم به نظرم خودت برنامه ریزی کنی بهتره مثلا درس دینی 42 درس بهمن و اسفند سعی کن پایه دومو با پیش تموم کنی که میشه19سوال کنکور نوروز هم بشین سومو تموم کن زیست رو به روش دکتر عمارلو برو جلو سایت نشر دریافت قسمت مشاوره خشت اول زیست شناسی یه نگاه کنی ضرری نداره در موسسه الفا مثبت هم نمیدونم اما یه خورده گرون نیس برنامشون دوم نوشته فقط فارغ التحصیلان میتونن استفاه کنن به هر حال هر طور خودت صلاح میدونی عمل کن.😊

----------


## alirezahpr

:Yahoo (8): دوستان کسی برنامه پاییزه الفا مثبت تهیه کرده؟

----------


## Ms78

من تابستونشو داشتم عالی بودولی پاییزش رو نگرفتم هنوز

----------


## Ali9977

به نظرتون برنامه پاییزه الفا مثبت خوبه یا تیک؟ 

Sent from my SM-J320F using Tapatalk

----------


## masoud007

Up

----------


## alish78

سلام دوستان
من برنامه های الفا مثبت رو خریدم ولی الان دو سه تا ازمونه که باهاش میدم و احساس میکنم اصلا درست برنامه ریزی نشده و به بعضی درسا زیاد توجه نداره
لطفا دوستان نظرشونو بگن که برنامه هاش واقعا استاندارده یا نه؟

----------


## pezeshkitehran

تجربی یا ریاضی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alish78

> تجربی یا ریاضی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


من ریاضیم ولی فکر میکنم برنامه عمومیا حداقل یکیه

----------


## Alir3zaa

سلام
اگه میتونی برنامه ۱۷ اذر اش رو بذار ببینیم چجوریه

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> من ریاضیم ولی فکر میکنم برنامه عمومیا حداقل یکیه


یه تیکه شو بذار حداقل مال یه هفته رو تا بچه ها ببینن و نظر بدن چون اکثریت ندارن برنامرو داداش

----------


## alish78

> سلام
> اگه میتونی برنامه ۱۷ اذر اش رو بذار ببینیم چجوریه


گذاشتم داداش

----------


## alish78

> یه تیکه شو بذار حداقل مال یه هفته رو تا بچه ها ببینن و نظر بدن چون اکثریت ندارن برنامرو داداش


تو پست اول گذاشتم

----------


## Alir3zaa

به نظرم یکمی برای دیفرانسیل زیاد وقت گذاشته، تازه ۳ آذر دیفرانسیل اش اونقدر سنگین نبود بودجه اش. حتی به نظرم کاربرد مشتق هم اینقدر وقت نمیخاد  :Yahoo (21):  
درسهای پایه رو فقط اختصاص داده به روزهای تعطیل. این برای یک دانش آموز که تمام درسهای پایه رو توی تابستون قورت داده و هضم کرده خوبه ولی ممکنه یه نفر توی تابستون نتونسته باشه قسمتی از پایه رو خونده باشه و اینطوری به ضررش میشه(مثلا خودم)
هندسه ۳ آذر هم ۳ تا فصل گردن کلفت بود که به نظرم وقت کمی براش گذاشته. ولی ریاضی پایه رو خیلی وقت گذاشته

اینا رو بر اساس تسلط نسبی خودم گفتم. شاید من توی شیمی ضعیف باشم و بخوام هر روز  شیمی بخونم یا توی فیزیک ۱ تسلط کافی نداشته باشم ولی حد رو تابستون کامل خونده باشم
پس برنامه نمیتونه برام مناسب باشه چون روزانه به طور متوسط ۱ ساعت و نیم دیفرانسیل داره که مثلا من نوعی ترجیح میدم بذارمش روی نقاط ضعف خودم..
بهتره بر اساس تسلط خودت زمان به هر درس اختصاص بدی

----------


## alish78

> به نظرم یکمی برای دیفرانسیل زیاد وقت گذاشته، تازه ۳ آذر دیفرانسیل اش اونقدر سنگین نبود بودجه اش. حتی به نظرم کاربرد مشتق هم اینقدر وقت نمیخاد  
> درسهای پایه رو فقط اختصاص داده به روزهای تعطیل. این برای یک دانش آموز که تمام درسهای پایه رو توی تابستون قورت داده و هضم کرده خوبه ولی ممکنه یه نفر توی تابستون نتونسته باشه قسمتی از پایه رو خونده باشه و اینطوری به ضررش میشه(مثلا خودم)
> هندسه ۳ آذر هم ۳ تا فصل گردن کلفت بود که به نظرم وقت کمی براش گذاشته. ولی ریاضی پایه رو خیلی وقت گذاشته
> 
> اینا رو بر اساس تسلط نسبی خودم گفتم. شاید من توی شیمی ضعیف باشم و بخوام هر روز  شیمی بخونم یا توی فیزیک ۱ تسلط کافی نداشته باشم ولی حد رو تابستون کامل خونده باشم
> پس برنامه نمیتونه برام مناسب باشه چون روزانه به طور متوسط ۱ ساعت و نیم دیفرانسیل داره که مثلا من نوعی ترجیح میدم بذارمش روی نقاط ضعف خودم..
> بهتره بر اساس تسلط خودت زمان به هر درس اختصاص بدی


دقیقا من مشکلم با همین درسای پایه هست ولی بیشتر با عمومیا مشکل دارم اخه مثلا عربی رو کلا توی دو هفته فقط دو روز براش گذاشته یا درسی مثل دینی رو اصلا مرور نذاشته و کلا خیلی رویایی برنامه چیده شده مثلا روز اخر هفته اول رو اگه ببینی 75 صفحه فیزیک 2 رو تو یه ساعت باید مرور کنیو تستم بزنی :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Mahdi.Ahmadi80

به نظر من بدک نیست ولی یکم شخصی سازیس کن :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## JOEY_DEX

من که فقط دیفرانسیلش رو دیم 
چرا اینجوریه :Yahoo (21): اینهمه وقت برای دیف آزمون قبل خیلی خیلی زیاده

----------


## alish78

بقیه دوستان نظری ندارن؟

----------


## alish78

اینهمه ادم تاپیکو دیدن فقط همین چند نفر جواب دادن؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Hadisi1996

بنظر من اصلا استاندارد نیست.تو همه برنامه ها یه هفته پیش یه هفته پایه!مثلا ازمون قبلی ک تاحدودی جمع بندی پایه بود کل زیست دوم یه هفته و فصل سه وچهار پیش یه هفته!استراتژیش برا زیست وشیمی اینه ک مثلا بودجه بندی زیست وشیمی رو تقسیم بر۳میکنه برا هرقسمت دوروز!

----------


## Amir.F

برنامش حجمی زمانیه و باکس های جبرانی داره از اين نظر خیلی خوبه.
_ولی باید توجه کنی که برای کسی نوشته شده که تا الان با بودجه بندی قلم چی پیش اومده و قبلیا رو خونده.
_ و هم چنین لازمه برنامه رو  بر اساس نقاط ضعف و قوت خودت شخصی سازی کنی.

----------


## ali.sn

برنامه نسبتا خوبی داره

----------


## zamina

> برنامه نسبتا خوبی داره


شما پارسال از این برنامه استفاده کردید ایا کمکتون کرد ایا خیلی کمک کننده است  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------

